# ياريت يا اخوانى الاقى المادة دى عند اى اخ



## عبدالقادر2 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

انا محتاج ضرورى فى مصر ماده اسمها 2-ethyl heptyl sulphate
او لها اسم اخر iso octyl sulphate الكمية خلصت عندى وامامى وقت حتى تصل الرسالة لو حد عنده برميل او اتنين مستغنى عنهم اكون شاكر له جدا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اسف methyl heptyl sulphate


----------

